# New to Ohio



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

My work is moving me to Dublin Ohiothe first of June. I have just started kayak fishing and not sure where around Dublin I will live. I am wondering where are some good spots to kayak fish or fish from the bank. I have been fishing out of a boat for years, but trying to sale the boat before I move to help with expenses. I have w wilderness 115x which I bought because it is suppose to be good for rivers and small lakes. I have only been it twice but I like it so far. So any input on good lakes or rivers around Dublin to fish. Also from what I read I have to register the kayak and trailer. Is that true?


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Scioto River is a good place to start.

Also check out the 2 local Kayak Fishing Trails

http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/

http://kayakfishingohio.com/

Great way to meet fellow kayak anglers


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Griggs reservoir, and O'Shaughnessy reservoir are in or near Dublin, then there is Alum Creek Reservoir and Hoover reservoir within a 10 -20 min drive. I know for certain that Alum and Hoover have plenty of shore fishing opportunities. Get on google maps for locations and go to the Ohio DNR website you can find maps of the various reservoirs in the area.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

I am right near Dublin, Let me know when you get here and I'll show you the rivers.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Let me know as well. I can put you on some good fishing in Dublin.


----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks guys. I will surely let you know when I get settled and try to hook up with yall. I'm hoping some good fishing and kayaking will make it easier on the kids. My son has really taken to the fishing this year and my daughter is just getting into it.


----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

Has anyone registered a kayak from out of state. Here in TN we don't have to register them. I may have a title to one of them but the others I think all I have is a receipt. Do I have to have a title to register them in Ohio?


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

No title required, just proof of sale and an etch of the hin number


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Sm Jaw (Aug 10, 2014)

Olentangy River,great smallmouth fishing.But can be a little tough to navigate some times due to the large rocks just beneath the surface. Good luck with your move to the Buckeye state.


----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

Don't talk about hard to navigate rivers. I've got the perfect boat but not going to be bringing it with me. I'm selling it to help cover expenses. It's a Snyder jet boat. I've got the receipt for some of them but one I bought used may have to get a bill of sale. Does that cover the receipt?


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

optaylor823 said:


> Don't talk about hard to navigate rivers. I've got the perfect boat but not going to be bringing it with me. I'm selling it to help cover expenses. It's a Snyder jet boat. I've got the receipt for some of them but one I bought used may have to get a bill of sale. Does that cover the receipt?


I moved here from Iowa a year ago, where we also did not have to register kayaks or canoes. And actually it was a gift from my dad. So I had no bill of sale or any other proof that I own my kayak.

I got a form I had to fill out and have notarized, swearing ownership of the kayak since I had no proof. It wasn't a big deal. 

I got all the forms at the Gander Mountain in Hilliard and they explained what all I had to do. You might try giving them a call.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Gander mountain in Hilliard does not to boat or kayak registrations any more unfortunately.


----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

Well I put in an offer on a house it is close to Scioto. Which means it is close to the Scioto river. I am not sure about the part of the river I am south of Oakhaven Golf Club and north Marysville Rd. I am not sure if that part of the river is really fishable but it looks good, just a lot of shoals which would be fine to float in a kayak, but not sure about put in and take out places.I will keep yall up to date, but I am getting excited and know my boy will feel better about moving once he gets on some fish.


----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey guys. I am all settled in and actually have been on the water three times so far. I have put in at Bellpoint the HWY 229 bridge and I believe the other was hwy 52 on Alum Creek. I am going to try to go again this weekend. My problem is looks like the places I have used so far are rivers feeding the main lakes and could be all muddy after all the rain. So if anyone is heading out this weekend and needs a partner or just knows somewhere that may not be all muddy let me know.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

We might have something coking this weekend. if we do, I'll PM you and extend the invite.

You aren't gonna be wearing some Roll Tide hat are you?


----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

I appreciate the thought and I would love to go just let me know. I'm sorry but I don't leave the house without my hat and since you said something I may have to make sure I wear a shirt just for you. I can handle all the ragging. I have wore Bama stuff in Florida, Louisiana, Tennessee and now Ohio. Heck I even went to college at the Ragin Cajuns and wore it.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Lots of city owned ponds in Dublin that have some really good fishing.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

optaylor823 said:


> I appreciate the thought and I would love to go just let me know. I'm sorry but I don't leave the house without my hat and since you said something I may have to make sure I wear a shirt just for you. I can handle all the ragging. I have wore Bama stuff in Florida, Louisiana, Tennessee and now Ohio. Heck I even went to college at the Ragin Cajuns and wore it.


You're just lucky we beat your butt this year. If the game went the other way, no one would invite you anywhere with your attitude.

You're not this guy, are you?


----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

No I am not that guy. I am just a true BAMA fan through thick and thin.I am not having attitude just a little friendly fun. I figured thats what Bubbagon was doing. If not I am sorry if I came across wrong.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

optaylor823 said:


> No I am not that guy. I am just a true BAMA fan through thick and thin.I am not having attitude just a little friendly fun. I figured thats what Bubbagon was doing. If not I am sorry if I came across wrong.


Just having some fun too...you said you could take the ragging. You are just going to hate Buckeye fans this year.


----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh i can but I usually don't start it because I know sooner or later I may have to eat my words. LOL. So far the buckeye fans I have meet are pretty cool. I am sure there are some rude ones just like with any sport.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

optaylor823 said:


> Oh i can but I usually don't start it because I know sooner or later I may have to eat my words. LOL. So far the buckeye fans I have meet are pretty cool. I am sure there are some rude ones just like with any sport.


So I'm sure you know that AJ Mccarron plays for the Bengals. Should hopefully get to see some good stuff from him on Monday night !


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry things didn't work out last weekend. I had a slight change of plans.
I'll keep you posted if we get something going this week.


----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sounds good. I went back to HWY 229 and went out on the lake area, but realized it is a big shallow flat for awhile. I went back into the river area, but did not do any good this time. I don't have any plans for this weekend so just let me know.


----------

